# MY 2013 Lease Rates & Residuals Announced



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The one I know the one everyone's been waiting for... The all-new F10 M5... 36 months residual for 15k/yr is *48*%. Most everything has _lower_ residual
than expected, but also matched thankfully by a _lower_ money factor, so probably a wash at net payment.. These rates are not effective until 7/10 - 7/31.
The new Active Hybrid 3 looks very strong -- 63% base for 36 months. *PLEASE* do not email me with questions; I'll prepare a matrix and post soon.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*MY 2013 Lease Residuals*

A word to the wise: if you currently have a 2012 BMW on order, and are planning on leasing, be sure that BMWFS has already approved your application
so that you receive benefit of the *rate lock*.

Alright, I've gone ahead and prepared a chart with your 2013 lease residuals Mindful of my dual relationship with the manufacturer, I cannot post
the lease money factors as they have been deemed "confidential" in the past. You all are resourceful enough -- I am sure you'll figure it out.
As I did say, though, rates went down, and that is ALWAYS welcomed news...

:angel:

:bigpimp:


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Jon,

Thanks for posting this. Are there any incentives available for new 3 active hybrid series?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

rjdoc74 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Are there any incentives available for new 3 active hybrid series?


Anything that is "standard" for all BMW models as of the beginning of September.

They won't launch with incentives; getting the first one is incentive enough...


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

Are these numbers for 15k/year??


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

cheikh82 said:


> Are these numbers for 15k/year??


Yes, the standard lease is 15k/yr. Add 2% for12k, 3% for 10k/yr.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Yes, the standard lease is 15k/yr. Add 2% for12k, 3% for 10k/yr.


With the MSD's can we buy down the MF? Also any insight on APR's for financing?


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

A 3 point drop in the residuals equates to about a $40 per month increase in the lease payment on a $50,000 MSRP 3 series. The MF would have to drop from .0019 to .0014 to fully offset that. Maybe there will eventually be some additional incentives over 2012. The upside of a lower residual is you can buy the car at a lower price at the end of the lease.


----------



## 1098wi (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks much for providing us the info!

Any X5 numbers?


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

wow 72% residual for a X1 35i 10k/24mo term....hummmm


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

cmhsam said:


> With the MSD's can we buy down the MF? Also any insight on APR's for financing?


Absolutely. .0007 for each.



tarf said:


> A 3 point drop in the residuals equates to about a $40 per month increase in the lease payment on a $50,000 MSRP 3 series. The MF would have to drop from .0019 to .0014 to fully offset that. Maybe there will eventually be some additional incentives over 2012. The upside of a lower residual is you can buy the car at a lower price at the end of the lease.


:angel:



1098wi said:


> Thanks much for providing us the info!
> 
> Any X5 numbers?


The X5 numbers have been out for a while. I don't have time to post them all, but if you search the usual places, you'll find them easily...


----------



## mwdfdolan (Jun 11, 2012)

Any word on the 5GT?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mwdfdolan said:


> Any word on the 5GT?


Not yet...


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Any word on the gas guzzler tax?


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Jon!

Good catch cmhsam...still TBD?


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

cmhsam said:


> Any word on the gas guzzler tax?


I too am interested in this...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

As far as I can tell... Gas Guzzler tax is history... Can anyone else chime in if they've read any legislation on this topic?

:dunno:


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks for the info!


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> As far as I can tell... Gas Guzzler tax is history... Can anyone else chime in if they've read any legislation on this topic?
> 
> :dunno:


I think it was written into one of the paragraphs in the latest version of the healthcare bill  Doesnt the 2013 M6 have this GG tax?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Shocked by X1 residuals. Seriously shocked. May have to change my lease from the 328i (which I was lukewarm about) to an X1.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Jon,

I'd like to thank you for previous posts regarding conquest and programs available. I took delivery from a sponser of a 12 550xi 12 days ago and it is an awesome car.

Take care,
Schnell.


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

THANK YOU for posting this Jon! Now we just need to know what the MF dropped to.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

bmwexecutive said:


> THANK YOU for posting this Jon! Now we just need to know what the MF dropped to.


MF for a 3yr lease is .00145. You also need to add .0003 if you are doing ED which makes it .00175. This is the buy rate. At that point the dealer can add whatever they want for their cut.


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

cmhsam said:


> MF for a 3yr lease is .00145. You also need to add .0003 if you are doing ED which makes it .00175. This is the buy rate. At that point the dealer can add whatever they want for their cut.


Ouch! Why is ED .0003 more?? That kills $1,000 of the discount you get from ED, in terms of what your monthly payment will be. ED discount on the ActiveHybrid 3 comes to $3,500 so that's down to $2,300. If two incentives were added to that (two of these: $1000 Drive USA, $1000 College Grad, $1000 Option Allowance, $1000 Conquest Cash), then the advantage for doing ED would only be $500 and really not worth it.

Do you know if the MF for a 30 month and 24 month lease is the same .00145?

Also, speaking of those incentives above, does anyone know if the $1000 Option Allowance is applicable on the AH3, as well as the $1000 Conquest Cash?

Also, Jon, any chance of BMW offering an Eco Credit on the AH3? Was really hoping for that as I remember they had big $3,500 and $4,500 incentives on the 3 series diesels models just recently.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

bmwexecutive said:


> Ouch! Why is ED .0003 more?? That kills $1,000 of the discount you get from ED, in terms of what your monthly payment will be. ED discount on the ActiveHybrid 3 comes to $3,500 so that's down to $2,300. If two incentives were added to that (two of these: $1000 Drive USA, $1000 College Grad, $1000 Option Allowance, $1000 Conquest Cash), then the advantage for doing ED would only be $500 and really not worth it.
> 
> Do you know if the MF for a 30 month and 24 month lease is the same .00145?
> 
> ...


ED is more because you skip the second lease payment. So it evens out over the term of the lease.


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

Me530 said:


> ED is more because you skip the second lease payment. So it evens out over the term of the lease.


Ah, tricky tricky. I knew BMW paid the second payment as it's on the boat over, but I didn't realize *I* was the one actually paying it as a result of the higher MF. Those slippery tricksters. :bigpimp:

Wasn't totally sold on doing ED anyway so if I can find 2 $1,000 incentives from BMW to apply against my car, then it makes sense to just skip ED entirely. Just ran the numbers and if I can find $2,000 in incentives (which seems very likely), doing ED would make the car just $60/month less, which is a price I can live with since I'd save $1,500 on airfare plus some cash on hotels, taxis, etc.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't have any info on a 24 month or 30 month lease


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

cmhsam said:


> Don't have any info on a 24 month or 30 month lease


No worries!

Hey Jon, if you can't tell us the MF, can you at least confirm or deny if the MF for the 36 month lease is the same for the 30 and 24 month?


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

bmwexecutive said:


> Hey Jon, if you can't tell us the MF, can you at least confirm or deny if the MF for the 36 month lease is the same for the 30 and 24 month?


I have never seen base MF vary for different lease terms.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

So generally speaking what is the dealer's willingness to offer base MF or do they always want to try to mark it up? When I put the order in for my 2013 (which is being built as we speak) I had put on my printed bimmerconfig sheet an estimated MF of .0019 and the CA commented that if I had top tier credit they could do that MF but that normally they would mark it up three basis points. He said that with top tier credit (which I have) they should be able to do "base" MF and still tack in a small dealer profit.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

voip-ninja said:


> He said that with top tier credit (which I have) they should be able to do "base" MF and still tack in a small dealer profit.


Read what you just typed. How can there be a small profit if the MF is base which means no profit on the MF? Unless they mean just the profit over invoice in selling price.

I would have said just base MF. Listing an estimate just confuses the situation. They could just say we got you down to 0.0018 and point to the 0.0019 and talk themselves up as the good guys. Not listing 0.0019 just removes some possibilities, but definitely not all.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Read what you just typed. How can there be a small profit if the MF is base which means no profit on the MF? Unless they mean just the profit over invoice in selling price.
> 
> I would have said just base MF. Listing an estimate just confuses the situation. They could just say we got you down to 0.0018 and point to the 0.0019 and talk themselves up as the good guys. Not listing 0.0019 just removes some possibilities, but definitely not all.


Just reporting what he said. If I understand it correctly the insinuation is that the dealer prefers to go above base MF and make an additional profit on that.

The other thing that the CA implied is that in some credit situations they can get a slightly better MF than base, which they will basically add to the base MF to make an added profit.

Anyways, all I was trying to find out is, how typical is it to get base MF (the published number) vs. having the dealer try to pad it with additional profit?


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Just reporting what he said. If I understand it correctly the insinuation is that the dealer prefers to go above base MF and make an additional profit on that.
> 
> The other thing that the CA implied is that in some credit situations they can get a slightly better MF than base, which they will basically add to the base MF to make an added profit.
> 
> Anyways, all I was trying to find out is, how typical is it to get base MF (the published number) vs. having the dealer try to pad it with additional profit?


My experience has been, if you already have a relationship with the CA, you should certainly get the base money factor, but you need to make it known up front that is what you expect. If you are working with a local dealership, it's usually best to to take the initiative and make an offer, e.g., x dollars over invoice, base money factor, base lease acquisition fee. Be fair though with your over-invoice offer. If they do mark up the money factor, you have to look at the other aspects of the deal to see if the overall price is reasonable and acceptible to you. It's the total lease cost you want to compare, not just the money factor. I paid an extra two basis points on my first lease. Since then, every other BMW lease (4 more) has been base rate.


----------



## billman1020 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Rate lock + new MY12 lease numbers*



Jon Shafer said:


> A word to the wise: if you currently have a 2012 BMW on order, and are planning on leasing, be sure that BMWFS has already approved your application
> so that you receive benefit of the *rate lock*.
> 
> :bigpimp:


I have a 2012 328i on order, and should be taking delivery of it in a couple weeks. Will I have to wait until the 10th to find out the new MY12 MF and residuals and whether or not BMW is going to throw any incentives at leases of the 2012's? I have the college grad and Team USA discounts, but am holding out hope for a little something extra  Thanks for the great info!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

billman1020 said:


> I have a 2012 328i on order, and should be taking delivery of it in a couple weeks. Will I have to wait until the 10th to find out the new MY12 MF and residuals and whether or not BMW is going to throw any incentives at leases of the 2012's? I have the college grad and Team USA discounts, but am holding out hope for a little something extra  Thanks for the great info!


New FS programs will be on July 10th :thumbup: Check back then


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Based on BMW's June sales numbers I wouldn't expect BMW to try very hard to improve their residuals / money factors! They don't need big incentives to sell these cars right now!


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

BMW is not meeting demand with the low numbers they are shipping and that is not a good thing at all.


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

Actually, they do. They are significantly behind MB this year and will likely want to catch up. I would imagine incentives coming on the 3 as the numbers are very low relative to historicals.



Me530 said:


> Based on BMW's June sales numbers I wouldn't expect BMW to try very hard to improve their residuals / money factors! They don't need big incentives to sell these cars right now!


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

billman1020 said:


> I have a 2012 328i on order, and should be taking delivery of it in a couple weeks. Will I have to wait until the 10th to find out the new MY12 MF and residuals and whether or not BMW is going to throw any incentives at leases of the 2012's? I have the college grad and Team USA discounts, but am holding out hope for a little something extra  Thanks for the great info!


Argh! This isn't what I need right now...my car just got off the boat and is currently at the VPC and should be at my dealer in a couple of days. The last thing I want to do is wait even more (especialy knowing it would be just sitting at the dealership) but if the finance rates / incentive situation could change on Tuesday, I would definitely be kicking myself for not waiting just a couple of days. And why are the rates being released on the 10th? Seems odd to me...Maybe it will be held a few days because of the holiday tomorrow and all will be well...who knows...the fun continues but I'm sure it will be all worth it by this time next week (at the latest)...


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

arktctr said:


> Argh! This isn't what I need right now...my car just got off the boat and is currently at the VPC and should be at my dealer in a couple of days. The last thing I want to do is wait even more (especialy knowing it would be just sitting at the dealership) but if the finance rates / incentive situation could change on Tuesday, I would definitely be kicking myself for not waiting just a couple of days. And why are the rates being released on the 10th? Seems odd to me...Maybe it will be held a few days because of the holiday tomorrow and all will be well...who knows...the fun continues but I'm sure it will be all worth it by this time next week (at the latest)...


I'd definitely wait until Tuesday before you take delivery because you never know what new incentives BMW will release on the 10th. Just plan to go take delivery Tuesday afternoon and you'll get whatever incentives they do or don't come out with. :thumbup:


----------



## 1300GT (Jan 25, 2010)

First, thanks to the CAs & members on this board for helping so much with their time and info. I'm new here but I'm a long time BMW guy of 35 years. I have a 2013 M6 built & ready to ship from Germany. I'm working with a dealer & CA that I have good history with on multiple hi-line BMWs but I'm concerned that their MF @ .00195 is WAY high. If I reverse engineer the payment on the BMW-USA website using a residual of 44% (for 36m/10k) its closer to .00145. BMWFS says that with top-tier credit I could meet of do better than their website, whereas dealer is way above. Any advice on the MF, discrete or otherwise, would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

1300GT said:


> First, thanks to the CAs & members on this board for helping so much with their time and info. I'm new here but I'm a long time BMW guy of 35 years. I have a 2013 M6 built & ready to ship from Germany. I'm working with a dealer & CA that I have good history with on multiple hi-line BMWs but I'm concerned that their MF @ .00195 is WAY high. If I reverse engineer the payment on the BMW-USA website using a residual of 44% (for 36m/10k) its closer to .00145. BMWFS says that with top-tier credit I could meet of do better than their website, whereas dealer is way above. Any advice on the MF, discrete or otherwise, would really be appreciated. Thanks!


Someone else can verify but that looks even higher than the .0004 markup they are allowed to add. Base rate when you were quoted was probably .00145 and the max they can do is .00185. A lot of dealers quote a much higher number so try have wiggle room for profit when actually financing the deal. November residuals and money factor changed. Make sure you get actual numbers before closing this deal.


----------



## 1300GT (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you know if the MF is normally the same for all 6 series including M? I'm seeing MF as low as .00125 for non-m 6.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

I know the M3 is the same so at least for number sake I would use .00125 as your number maker. That would lower your payment substantially.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you checked...

http://www.ridewithg.com/


----------



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

What about the 2013 ActiveHybrid 5? Will it be same MF as October? How's residual and Option Credit after holiday cash/rebate? Thanks

http://www.ridewithg.com/ didn't post Nov info yet!


----------

